# Transporting Oscars & blood parrot fish



## captlopez (Oct 12, 2009)

I am currently moving to arizona and have 2 parrot fish and 2 oscars. How would I go about transporting these fish from long beach california to tucson arizona. If your not familiar with the miles or time its about 500 miles and i can get there in 6 to 7 hours tops. So if everyone could please give me advice so I can keep these gorgeous fish alive the whole way. Thank you!


----------



## oscars4me (Feb 22, 2009)

Styro coolers, battery powered air pumps. Carry some fresh water and do a water change half way.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Even simpler... Rubbermaid container and a battery powered pump. No water change necessary. The move wil be stressfull enough, doing a waterchange halfway through will make it more stressfull.


----------



## captlopez (Oct 12, 2009)

could i put the fish in the tank and the air tubes and transpor the fish like that or do they have to b in the coolers


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I wouldn't move glass with water in it...


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I definitely would not move glass tanks with water in them...

18 Gal Rubbermaid containers are cheap work great for transporting fish... then make great storage containers for storing fish stuff that isn't used on a regular basis...

I recently moved from North Carolina to Michigan. I had 14 Rubbermaids half full of water containing fish in the back of a Penske truck for over 24 hours. The water will splish and splash enough to keep the water surface aerated...

I put rocks, driftwood and sand in each Rubbermaid along with the water and fishâ€¦ This kept enough bacteria alive to set all the tanks back up and not have any detectable ammonia/nitrite spikesâ€¦ and helped keep any potential spikes in check during transferâ€¦

If you are super concerned about ammonia/nitrite during transport, dose a bit of Prime in each container before moving them. Prime (and some other dechlorinators) claim to â€œbindâ€


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

Slight T/J



> I recently moved from North Carolina to Michigan.


You're gone from NC???    Seriously?????


----------



## captlopez (Oct 12, 2009)

thanks for all the advice also noticed today that my two red barb fish have a couple of scales faded white and my silver dollars had ick on them but no other fish did. i isolated them and put that ick medicine in there so hopefully by tomorrow they will b ok. my question is do the white faded scales mean that they are getting the ick as well. im not to sure about the whole ick thing and how quick it spreads to the other fish i hope i caught it soon enough so if you guys could help me with to better understand this stuff and how to prevent it in the future. thank you guys and girls


----------

